# Jean Pyerre



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Nome completo: Jean Pyerre Casagrande Silveira Correa
Nata di nascita: 07/05/1998
Luogo di nascita: Alvorada, Brasile
Club: Gremio di Porto Allegre
Età: 20
Altezza: 1,85 m
Peso: 71 kg
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: centrocampista
Piede: destro
Scadenza contratto: 31.12.2021
Valutazione: 10 mln E


Wow!!

Questo è un bel talento raga, alto 185 cm e di lunghe leve ma sopratutto parliamo di un ragazzo tecnicamente davero straordinario, limpida visione di gioco, bel tiro, progressione in velocità e personalità per dominare nel centro del campo contro gente molto più esperta di lui facendo tutto con una semplicità disarmante, questo ragazzo è da seguire solo per il piacere di vedere bel calcio.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nome completo: Jean Pyerre Casagrande Silveira Correa
> Nata di nascita: 07/05/1998
> Luogo di nascita: Alvorada, Brasile
> Club: Gremio di Porto Allegre
> ...


Il Pogba brasiliano, lungo, allampanato, apparentemente lento e non compatibile con i ritmi di gioco europei, ma, come il Pogba vero, dotato di proprietà di tocco e di palleggio non comuni, con cui crea superiorità di campo e pericolosità per il gioco offensivo della squadra, o per le sue conclusioni dalla distanza, liftate e velenose. Qualità che, come spesso accade, si esaltano in un collettivo che funziona, come il Gremio di Renato Portaluppi, la squadra con il miglior gioco del Sudamerica degli ultimi tre anni, fantasioso ed efficace. Una volta tanto, dal Brasile, una nota di merito non per i campioni del campo, ma per i loro allenatori, spesso ingiustamente sottovalutati da noi europei.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nome completo: Jean Pyerre Casagrande Silveira Correa
> Nata di nascita: 07/05/1998
> Luogo di nascita: Alvorada, Brasile
> Club: Gremio di Porto Allegre
> ...


Bel giocatore davvero. Grandi doti tecniche, visione di gioco e anche fisicamente è messo bene. Lui e Gravenberch sono due che potrebbero seguire le orme di Pogba.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nome completo: Jean Pyerre Casagrande Silveira Correa
> Nata di nascita: 07/05/1998
> Luogo di nascita: Alvorada, Brasile
> Club: Gremio di Porto Allegre
> ...



Certo la fantasia dei brasiliani coi nomi. Ci fosse uno banale...


----------



## Black (24 Aprile 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo la fantasia dei brasiliani coi nomi. Ci fosse uno banale...



Jean Pyerre però sembra più "francais" 

sai che bello se si chiamava Pyerre-Silvio?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Jean Pyerre però sembra più "francais"
> 
> sai che bello se si chiamava Pyerre-Silvio?



Beh quella Y mi fa dubitare della cosa...


----------



## uolfetto (24 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Pogba brasiliano, lungo, allampanato, apparentemente lento e non compatibile con i ritmi di gioco europei, ma, come il Pogba vero, dotato di proprietà di tocco e di palleggio non comuni, con cui crea superiorità di campo e pericolosità per il gioco offensivo della squadra, o per le sue conclusioni dalla distanza, liftate e velenose. Qualità che, come spesso accade, si esaltano in un collettivo che funziona, come il Gremio di Renato Portaluppi, la squadra con il miglior gioco del Sudamerica degli ultimi tre anni, fantasioso ed efficace. Una volta tanto, dal Brasile, una nota di merito non per i campioni del campo, ma per i loro allenatori, spesso ingiustamente sottovalutati da noi europei.



chi lo avrebbe mai detto renato portaluppi come grande allenatore


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Pogba brasiliano, lungo, allampanato, apparentemente lento e non compatibile con i ritmi di gioco europei, ma, come il Pogba vero, dotato di proprietà di tocco e di palleggio non comuni, con cui crea superiorità di campo e pericolosità per il gioco offensivo della squadra, o per le sue conclusioni dalla distanza, liftate e velenose. Qualità che, come spesso accade, si esaltano in un collettivo che funziona, come il Gremio di Renato Portaluppi, la squadra con il miglior gioco del Sudamerica degli ultimi tre anni, fantasioso ed efficace. Una volta tanto, dal Brasile, una nota di merito non per i campioni del campo, ma per i loro allenatori, spesso ingiustamente sottovalutati da noi europei.



Concordo su Renato, forse l'allenatore più tattico del Brasile, secondo me insieme a Marcelo Gallardo è l'miglior allenatore in sudamerica, in brasile c'è gente che lo vuole nella nazionale brasiliana.

Tornando su Jean Pyerre se dovessi fare una scommessa in sudamerica io sicuramente la farei per lui, sono sicuro che Leonardo lo conosce già benissimo.


----------

